# big bear axle installation issues



## MattW (Jan 29, 2013)

Here is our problem....my buddy has 2011 big bear. It has a 2" lift and 30" zillas. We were installing after market axles with a greater degree of flex when the problem occurred. ..the axle snaps into the right side of the front gearcase just fine but when tightening the hud nut the axle pops right back out of the housing. We know it fits because it was seated securely before an axle boot busted. Any suggestions or advice is welcomed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I know on the grizzly you need bigger clips for where the axle snaps in the diff.The stock ones where to small or weak.Im not sure where he got them though.


----------



## MattW (Jan 29, 2013)

That's some good info.


----------

